
Show HN: Meme the News (WIP) - beerthirty
https://meme-the-news.herokuapp.com
======
beerthirty
The news is a joke!

Here's a quick site I hacked together so we can all make fun of the latest
news together. Because it's ridiculous.

1\. Click on an article and meme it. 2\. Smile because you've made the news
slightly better for everyone.

